# New Directions



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 24, 2017)

So within the next week or so I'll be hitching the 101/5 North from San Diego. I know both roads very well (possibly too well). I'll be heading to Seattle to get to the 90, heading east. Going East this far north is unchartered territory for me as a traveler. Gonna hit Missoula MO, Bozeman MO, and Madison WI. Any suggestions of other places to stop? Any tips? I'd love any feedback you guys could offer. I'm trying to hit the states I haven't officially been to as a "traveler" in this year.


----------



## Art101 (Feb 24, 2017)

Love me some Montana.Its kind of an odd state for travelling.Last time I hitched I will say I ended up with a job and went on one of the craziest and prob. scariest rides of my life with 6 drunken Blackfoots in a rattle trap cadi.


----------



## pewpew (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah I've heard pretty good things about Montana, especially Missoula. That's one of my stops for this summer as well actually, heard it has nice people and a nice river to camp near by that goes straight thru the area.


----------



## kokomojoe (Feb 25, 2017)

Art101 said:


> Love me some Montana.Its kind of an odd state for travelling.Last time I hitched I will say I ended up with a job and went on one of the craziest and prob. scariest rides of my life with 6 drunken Blackfoots in a rattle trap cadi.


Blackfoots in a rattle trap cadi sounds like it could be the name of some folk punk band.

As far as hitching goes, I've heard around Spokane and the section of i90 going through Idaho has given people trouble. Wouldn't be surprised to have some long waits or just a hard time in general getting through North Dakota.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 25, 2017)

kokomojoe said:


> Blackfoots in a rattle trap cadi sounds like it could be the name of some folk punk band.
> 
> As far as hitching goes, I've heard around Spokane and the section of i90 going through Idaho has given people trouble. Wouldn't be surprised to have some long waits or just a hard time in general getting through North Dakota.


I've already heard that Idaho and ND can be rough. Worse comes to worst Can always look up public transportation. I've been saved before by public bus systems.


----------



## AAAutin (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't know how much of Washington you've explored, but your route will become rather scenic between Snoqualmie and Cle Elum. Also, do stop at Lake Easton State Park; and, if you don't mind a slight detour, check out Yakima River Canyon, just south of Ellensburg.



Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> I've already heard that Idaho and ND can be rough.



The good news is that it's legal to walk the interstate in Idaho; and, if your experience is anything like mine, you'll only have to hoof it a mile or two before some dogma-bound Mormon picks you up.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Feb 25, 2017)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> So within the next week or so I'll be hitching the 101/5 North from San Diego. I know both roads very well (possibly too well). I'll be heading to Seattle to get to the 90, heading east. Going East this far north is unchartered territory for me as a traveler. Gonna hit Missoula MO, Bozeman MO, and Madison WI. Any suggestions of other places to stop? Any tips? I'd love any feedback you guys could offer. I'm trying to hit the states I haven't officially been to as a "traveler" in this year.



You better say hi to me in Portland. I know you hate Portland, I hate it, too. But you still better say hey. Especially with your 21st birthday being soonish


----------



## SammyG (Feb 25, 2017)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> So within the next week or so I'll be hitching the 101/5 North from San Diego. I know both roads very well (possibly too well). I'll be heading to Seattle to get to the 90, heading east. Going East this far north is unchartered territory for me as a traveler. Gonna hit Missoula MO, Bozeman MO, and Madison WI. Any suggestions of other places to stop? Any tips? I'd love any feedback you guys could offer. I'm trying to hit the states I haven't officially been to as a "traveler" in this year.


Come stop by Minneapolis/St.Paul


----------

